# betta fishes wont eat Top Fin® Color Enhancing Betta Bits



## fishiee (Jan 10, 2010)

i recently bought top fin color enchancing betta bits from petsmart and when i try to feed my two bettas, one male and one female , they look at it but doesnt even attempt to eat it. they both only eat betta flake food, what could i do to make them eat it?
​


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

if thats all you offer them they'll eventually try it


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I know when I switched my Betta from flakes to pellets, he took a few days to realize they were food. He wont eat blood worms for this reason, but I haven't continually tried to feed them to him.

I would give your bettas a few days to realize that the new stuff is really food. I would give them one little pellet at a time, and if they don't eat it after awhile, take it out. Bettas can last awhile without food, so don't worry too much about you bettas refusing to eat for a few days. Also, the bit of food might be too big for your bettas to eat. When they start to eat if you see them having trouble eating a whole pellet, try breaking them in half with your fingernail.


----------



## fishiee (Jan 10, 2010)

should i starve them until they eat it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just keep offering it to them until they eat it.


----------



## fishiee (Jan 10, 2010)

if they start eatting it, would they still eat the flakes too?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They might.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

My betta refuses Top Fin food. I had to go to Hikari and Wardleys lol. But eventually if he gets hungry enough, they'll eat them


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

They will still eat the flakes.

My bettas eat a variety of food from two kinds of pellets, betta flakes, bloodworms, brine shrimp and I have yet to try the krill I just bought.

I read that it is good to diversify their diet, so hence the big variety of food, but it depends on your betta, every betta is different.
But I'm pretty sure they'll still eat the flakes.


----------

